

Show HN: Interview Challenges to Hire Better - TimLeland
http://fizzbuzzer.com/

======
prezjordan
I've never felt good about this idea.

I want a human to see my code, someone with whom I can walk through and
explain my design decisions. Doing a simple exercise and getting it right vs.
wrong doesn't help anyone.

If a company asked me to do quizzes like this for them I likely wouldn't
apply.

Sorry to be harsh, I think the idea is a good sell to companies looking to
stop wasting devtime on candidates who can't solve these simple exercises. I
just think _further_ removing the human factor from the interviewing process
is an overall step in the wrong direction.

~~~
vkjv
What about a company that asked you to solve a couple of these on your own
time and then talk about your solutions in a phone interview?

I'm curious because this is what we do and I hadn't considered that we might
miss some good people because of it.

~~~
whitenoice
It would be nice if you also provide hints to solve the problems as that might
help candidates, and also somewhat would resemble phone screen. You might also
want to emphasize more on writing code comments over getting the solution 100%
correct. I literally hate platforms like codilty where getting solution 100%
correct in the defined time is the main motive, rather than understanding the
candidates thought process.

------
ottertown
I really like that you have challenges aimed at frontend developers. Something
Hackerrank is sorely missing.

~~~
kanungoparth
Well, I have been using frontend development questions in HackerRank for
months now. Not sure how you missed that.

~~~
ottertown
Can you point me in the right direction? For the life of me I can't find it in
the UI.

------
TimLeland
Please leave a comment of any feedback, questions or suggestions. Thanks!

~~~
jlhonora
Looks good! No results on the third SQL challenge?

    
    
        SELECT employees.*, departments.dept_name FROM employees
        JOIN dept_manager ON dept_manager.emp_no = employees.emp_no
        JOIN departments ON departments.dept_no = dept_manager.dept_no
    

(excluding to_date restriction, but still...)

------
mmac
I find a more effective solution to this problem is viewing code/projects the
candidate has completed. No developer I know would jump through these hoops.

------
ikks
A nice idea, though is not easy to implement, it would be a service that lot
of companies would love to use and pay for.

~~~
TimLeland
Thanks!

------
hajims
What differentiates this from Codility?

~~~
swalsh
As a candidate i find codility way over complex.

